# Green discharge/mucus plug?



## MarissaFaith

I'm barely 29 weeks pregnant and when I went to wipe, there was like slimy green discharge (almost like snot colored and textured- gross i know!) There was also some in my pantys!

Do you guys think this was my mucus plug - or part of it??? I would call my doctor but the office is about to close. Should I go to the emergency room if more comes out?! I JUST got into my 3rd trimester, WHATS HAPPENING :cry:


----------



## ClairAye

I heard a midwife say that it can happen early as it doesn't always mean labour, and that it will replace itself after a few days :shrug: can you phone your maternity unit?


----------



## Ashleigh21

I noticed a bit of this too when I went to the loo today. Just a small amount, I'm only 17 weeks though so I'm guessing its just discharge. Didn't notice any nasty smell or anything so I'll just keep an eye on it. Hope you get some answers! X


----------



## MarissaFaith

I called the doctors emergency line! She said that I should be fine because "some women loose it two days before birth, other women can loose it 2 months before birth" I did start cramping though, but she said as long as I don't have more then 6 cramps in an hour, I'm safe - and I didn't! So no more worries - LO just wanted to scare me! :thumbup:


----------



## Lauralily

I had a green discharge the other week (no foul smell or anything, no itching, nothing.. Just the discharge) the midwife done a swab (well told me to do it) and it came back as I needed antibiotics for thrush.. So it could be that :) x


----------

